# Estrogen level before FET



## Magnolia1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a thin lining and am prepping for a FET. My RE has put me on 4 estrogen patches, vaginal estrogen 2x per day, baby aspirin, and lupron. My estrogen level is 2600. Has anyone heard of high estrogen being a problem when doing a FET? can estrogen levels this high hurt implantation or does high estrogen not make a difference?


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Magnolia,
I was diagnosed with high estrogen after a hysterscopy and a thick endometrium. Since then the doctor put me on a course of 200mg progesterone x3 for 30 days to balance out the hormones before FET. 


From what I understand the estrogen and the progesterone need to be balance otherwise the embryo won't take. 


Hope that helps
DT


----------

